# Massey Ferguson 165



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

Hello Group,

Need some help on this. I have a 1970 MF 165 gas perkins engine. 
Does it have a generator or an alternator? Been waiting over a week for a manual and want to get this done.
All help is apricated.

Thanks
MFNJ165


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy MFNJ165, welcome to the forum.

By 1970 I think Massey Ferguson had gone to alternator with external regulator (as opposed to a 12V generator and external regulator). You can rig up a Delco 10SI one wire alternator (has internal regulator)


----------



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy MFNJ165, welcome to the forum.
> 
> By 1970 I think Massey Ferguson had gone to alternator with external regulator (as opposed to a 12V generator and external regulator). You can rig up a Delco 10SI one wire alternator (has internal regulator)



Reason I asked, currently has alternator on it but it doesn't line up with main crank and water pump. So at some point it was changed and they put something else in.

Thanks HarveyW. for the info
Btw your tractor looks great. Where did you get the rims for it?
I have the four rail rear rims with calcium and they're shot and want to change to regular rims.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Rims came with the tractor, bought it used. Sold it years ago. It was a great tractor, great memory. No calcium chloride in rear tires


----------

